# What colour?



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*Covering the silver is drastic action .......... but how dramatic should I be?*​
My natural colour - brunette?1234.29%A firey red-head?38.57%Blonde (an excuse for all those moments)?617.14%Ginger!!!!!! - as per Obi's suggestion?617.14%Severe black?38.57%Pink - cos it's girlie 514.29%


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, so the general opinion is that I should dye ma bonce ............ what colour?










Now remember, it has to match my tiara! 

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Tiara ?? :lol: :lol: You wish Princess.... :wink:

I vote you should stick to yer natural Brunette....unless off course you fancy a change


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So far it's 50:50

What's *your *choice, Hev?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Tiara ?? :lol: :lol: You wish Princess.... :wink:


if you frequented the Scottish meets, you'd know that tiaras are standard issue ........................

The Princesses [smiley=gorgeous.gif] 









The Frogs  









Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Tiara ?? :lol: :lol: You wish Princess.... :wink:
> ...


Which one are you....I wanna get a closer look and see if I can find the grey strands :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> Hev x


 :lol: Now now.....silver lady ! :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev x
> ...


Ahh, but it has taken me 30 years before I considered dying it! .............. what colour did you dye yours in your youth then? AND .............. how much silver do you have if you were to let it grow?!

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Nosey.....but as you asked.....

...I started off with hi-lights.....wayhey, those were the days of the mullet !! (this was when I was about 15ish at a guess ?). Whilst having the hi-lights, I noticed that some off them weren't coming out when my hair was growing (hehe).......aaargh.....I'm going grey......he IS my real Dad after all.... :lol:

Then I decided to have it dyed a kinda dark brown (I think it was Loreal - as I am worth it  ) to hide the grey strands......which than after a few more years.....decided to jump ship. Now that was a REAL shocker....I was in the shower, washing my hair and things <ahem>........looked down and seen a load of hair in the bath.....eeeeeeeek......NOOOOOOOOO......YEEEEESSSSSSSSS......it's mine  He is DEFINITELY my real Dad. Although, my Dad has a comb over I so totally decided this was not going to be me, so off I went to the Hairdressers and asked for a number 3, then decided that wasn't enough (there was still colour on the tips), so opted for a 2, and then went back a couple of weeks later and said sod it I'll have a number one. And now I just shave it myself on a Saturday morning.

I probably have 80% nimbus grey / avus silver hair on my bonce now (off what's left that is)

So there you go - that's the life story of my head :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> ....I was in the shower, washing my hair and things <ahem>........looked down and seen a load of hair in the bath.....eeeeeeeek......NOOOOOOOOO......YEEEEESSSSSSSSS


I got REALLY worried about what you were about to tell me at this point!  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > ....I was in the shower, washing my hair and things <ahem>........looked down and seen a load of hair in the bath.....eeeeeeeek......NOOOOOOOOO......YEEEEESSSSSSSSS
> ...


Hehehehe......perv !!  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## Starlight express (Apr 24, 2006)

I used to have blonde hair, got more attention from men but thats not necessarliy a good thing :roll: :wink: It used to take three hours to colour at the hairdressers and is quite expensive. I colour it brown now at home, my natural colour is brown but a bit dull looking.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I suggest natural with a tint of grey!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Starlight express said:


> I used to have blonde hair, got more attention from men but thats not necessarliy a good thing :roll: :wink: It used to take three hours to colour at the hairdressers and is quite expensive. I colour it brown now at home, my natural colour is brown but a bit dull looking.


TBH, not sure if I fancy being blonde :? - but maybe cos I so used to it being dark. You need a tiara in those brown locks 



saint said:


> I suggest natural with a tint of grey!


so anyway, have you still got the loo brush look? :-*

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

That went out in the 80s - give me some credit!!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> That went out in the 80s - give me some credit!!


No chance! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger, Ginger,


----------



## kiTTcaTT (Mar 20, 2005)

Sorry Hev but he nagged me to say this............. Ginger :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol: 
But it'll clash with my pink TT :roll:



KiTTcaTT said:


> Sorry Hev but he nagged me to say this............. Ginger :lol:


since when did he talk sense? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

atleast with ginger you will be able to wear green and purple with confidence!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> atleast with ginger you will be able to wear green and purple with confidence!!


My favourite colours ,,,,,, apart from pink :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > atleast with ginger you will be able to wear green and purple with confidence!!
> ...


and I thought your favorite was yellow?! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Yellow for the TT 

Pink, Purple and green in combination with black for cloths


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hi Hev,

In the picture I believe that you are either the lady standing up, first on the left, or the second from the left sitting down.

If you want to be adventurous try blonde, if you are not happy it won't be the end of the world as you can change it again.

If you want a discrete change then use another shade of brown...but be warned it won't be a big change, so you may find it boring.

GINGER IS NO WAY. I have only known tossers with ginger hair and they normally call them ginger tossers that rimes...we wouldn' t like this for our Hev girl! :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Hi Hev,
> 
> In the picture I believe that you are either the lady standing up, first on the left, or the second from the left sitting down.
> 
> ...


Vlastan, try 3rd from the left, standing up and you may be closer :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I want more than 1 vote.................. trust me Hev :wink: :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev - I had a thought (no sarcastic comments please !).......why don't you stick a picture of your head on here, and let somebody P/Chop different colours on yer hair :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> If you want a discrete change then use another shade of brown...but be warned it won't be a big change, so you may find it boring.


I've not found brown to be boring for the last 30 years :roll: ......... on the other hand, if I'm gonna change .................. :roll:



ObiWan said:


> I want more than 1 vote.................. trust me Hev :wink: :lol:


now there are three votes for ginger , I can guess KiTTikaT has been shoved in that direction .................... but own up, who is the 3rd?   



TeeTees said:


> Hev - I* had a thought (no sarcastic comments please !)*


Moi? 



Tee Tees said:


> .......why don't you ........let somebody *P/Chop *


do you KNOW how long it took me to grow it this length?!  :roll:



TeeTees said:


> why don't you stick a picture of your head on here, and let somebody P/Chop different colours on yer hair :lol:


are you kiddng?????? I can just imagine what else would be modified/added/deleted/enhanced(!)  

Hev x :-*


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > why don't you stick a picture of your head on here, and let somebody P/Chop different colours on yer hair :lol:
> ...


Ohhhhh...go on......it'll be good fun for a Friday  :lol: I know it'll be at YOUR expense but that's not the point......don't be so yellow !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Ohhhhh...go on......it'll be good fun for a Friday  :lol: I know it'll be at YOUR expense but that's not the point......don't be so yellow !! :lol: :lol:


I know I'm of the opinion that if folk are extracting the urine from me, they are leaving everyone else alone, but .............................

................. it's the enhancements I'm worried about! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhhhh...go on......it'll be good fun for a Friday  :lol: I know it'll be at YOUR expense but that's not the point......don't be so yellow !! :lol: :lol:
> ...


You're just scared that you might look identical to some photofit off Crimewatch aren't you.....come on....tell us the truth !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> You're just scared that you might look identical to some photofit off Crimewatch aren't you.....come on....tell us the truth !! :lol: :lol:











:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > You're just scared that you might look identical to some photofit off Crimewatch aren't you.....come on....tell us the truth !! :lol: :lol:
> ...


That's cheating - I know that's not you......there's no grey strands in that barnet !! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> That's cheating - I know that's not you......there's no grey strands in that barnet !! :lol: :wink:












Hev x


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > That's cheating - I know that's not you......there's no grey strands in that barnet !! :lol: :wink:
> ...


Hehehehehe - mad person !! :lol: :lol: .......that ain't yer face is it ? I'm sure I can see some grey strands if I look close enough :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

The photos already posted ,what are you waiting for??


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > That's cheating - I know that's not you......there's no grey strands in that barnet !! :lol: :wink:
> ...


Pretty as a picture


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> I want more than 1 vote.................. trust me Hev :wink: :lol:


I followed your lead: ginger


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I this a bandwagon that anyone can jump on ????
GINGER


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > TeeTees said:
> ...


if you can see grey hair there, you REALLY need you eyes tested .......... I know a good Optician :roll: :wink: ........................ and then you'll get a smack in the mouth :twisted:

I can feel a play on Photoshop happening :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Talking of Opticians - I need a screw Hev!!  (for my sun glasses!) :roll: :wink: (think the place i bought them from will fix them? The lens fell out :evil: )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Talking of Opticians - I need a screw Hev!!  (for my sun glasses!) :roll: :wink: (think the place i bought them from will fix them? The lens fell out :evil: )


Did you get them at an Opticians or did you buy them at Next or something similar?

Take them into any Opticians. Screws fall out and we all keep a large range of sizes (well I do anyway). I would be hard-pushed to not find something to fit (although sunnies off the peg at the likes of Next are a pain in the ass cos the screws tend to be much bigger - so take them back for exchange to them). Some Opticians charge for repairs to specs not bought from themselves .............. me, I get you to make a donation in the charity box.

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Opticians - the (Police) ones you gave me the red cloth for cleaning at Kockhill. Going back to the shop today to see them. Just wondered if Opticians kept spares like that or not but it sounds like they do. Thanks. (better take some change with me just in case they're like you.) :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

yup, tonnes of screws and bits. Provided it is just the scew that has come out (and you haven't squished them, then say "I just took them out the case and they were like that!"), they'll be able to do while you wait.

I hope you've washed the cloth since Knockhill!

Hev x 8)


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

Hev said:


> OK, so the general opinion is that I should dye ma bonce ............ what colour?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 speaking from a profesional point of view go for reds, blonde would be to much of an up keep. what do you want yourself ?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTLYN said:


> speaking from a profesional point of view go for reds, blonde would be to much of an up keep. what do you want yourself ?


I suppose I quite fancy going red/brown - but I want to try a diy job (cos then I don't have to put up with it for long if I change my mind - this is quite likely!). One of the girls at work went blonde after being dark for years and I really don't like it ................. guess that is putting me off blonde :?

Hev x


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

:roll: Limekilns near Dunfermline, you could damage your hair with bleach, who is your hairdresser ( i hope it's not blanch ) at the top of Chalmers street :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TTLYN said:


> :roll: Limekilns near Dunfermline,


Bugger! you saw the last bit before I deleted it!  - You need to post on here more often misses :lol:



TTLYN said:


> you could damage your hair with bleach, who is your hairdresser ( i hope it's not blanch ) at the top of Chalmers street :lol:


Don't worry, it's not Blanch! Went in there once to have my hair put up for a wedding ............. 177 kirby grips later  ............... improved my neck muscles no end!!!!   . Nah, I go to Taylor Ferguson in Glasgow, costs me a flammin' fortune every time hence why I thought I'd try DIY before I make up my mind which colour :?

Hev x


----------



## TTLYN (Apr 18, 2006)

dont advise you do it yourself, go to your hairdresser's and ask to be a model, half the price! or try the hairdresser collage in Kirkcaldy and ask for third year student they should be trained up to that stage by that year
or try Falkirk that near to you x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> TTLYN said:
> 
> 
> > speaking from a profesional point of view go for reds, blonde would be to much of an up keep. what do you want yourself ?
> ...


You didn't like her because you were not used to this new looking person next to you. YES it can be a bit of a shock as it totally transforms your looks. But you must let new people that don't know you, to judge you and you may end up surprised that you will look hot for them. :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> You didn't like her because you were not used to this new looking person next to you.


Nah, it just doesn't suit her :roll:



vlastan said:


> But you must let new people that don't know you, to judge you and you may end up surprised that you will look hot for them. :wink:


I've spent too much time in the past worrying about what people think of/judge me ..................now, take me as I am ................. blonde or not. Are you trying to say that a girl would only catch your eye if she were blonde?

Hev x :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't like her because you were not used to this new looking person next to you.
> ...


NO of course not! Although, blondes are nice looking, darker women can also be nice.

But I have to admit that I really LOVE tall women.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> But I have to admit that I really LOVE tall women.


Poor Elke, she's only my height :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

vlastan said:


> But I have to admit that I really LOVE tall women.


Now there lies a question .................... I hate a bloke being shorter than me :roll:, do guys prefer their women to be taller than themselves?

Just curious

Hev x


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But I have to admit that I really LOVE tall women.
> ...


She is a bit taller than you!

When I said LOVE I meant I like very much...that's all!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


1cm taller perhaps :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have redish streaks or highlights what ever they call along with some blonde streaky thingys put in your hair 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > But I have to admit that I really LOVE tall women.
> ...


Women GO for shorter men than them if they are loaded (see Ecclestone).

Of course a man has to be taller to protect his partner. A taller woman looks so stupid. But women wear high heels and they can easily earn 4-5 inches and become taller.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have a question regarding the picture of the men. The guy standing on the left...who is he? He reminds me of someone.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

vlastan said:


> I have a question regarding the picture of the men. The guy standing on the left...who is he? He reminds me of someone.


The far left is Davyrest


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who??? Hmmm, his face looks familiar but don't know him or dont remember him.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't like her because you were not used to this new looking person next to you.
> ...


Well said that woman :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Well said that woman :-*


thank you darling :-*

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question regarding the picture of the men. The guy standing on the left...who is he? He reminds me of someone.


The far left is Davyrest[/quote
 That's mr B Faulty!!! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


you're horrible :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


iam not he asked for a nick name :lol: 
Hev go for blue flashes to match your car :wink: 
we will stick up for you no matter what colour :roll: :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

trev said:


> iam not he asked for a nick name :lol:
> Hev go for blue flashes to match your car :wink:
> we will stick up for you no matter what colour :roll: :roll:


I refuse to join the Blue Rinse Brigade   

Stick up for me?????? Who are you kidding??????? I know you lot too well :lol:

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > iam not he asked for a nick name :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: evelyn say's your hair's fine the way it is, but if you want a change go for it Hev  evelyn (TTLYN )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Now you know why I'm not gonna consider blonde ...............



slg said:


> What's the difference between a blonde and an ironing board?
> 
> Its difficult to open the legs on an ironing board.


  :roll:

Hev x
slg - thought I'd let you away with that one? :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Have to admit I voted PINK for ya Hev :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

What about Yellow


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Look like a canary! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> What about Yellow


Andy, we are talking hair - not car :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > What about Yellow
> ...


Is Yellow not Blonde???


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Val has just had a thought ,Blonde would be dodgy with the roof down unless you pay special attention to roots


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


and neither is getting a look in :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Did anybody mention Ginger


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


Not for a day or so :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


THought as much :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Hev - I had a thought (no sarcastic comments please !).......why don't you stick a picture of your head on here, and let somebody P/Chop different colours on yer hair :lol:


I've wondered what I'd look like with blonde hair, can someone do that on my sig pic please


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Please excuse my photoshop skills they are non-existant therefore I just coloured the hair! :? and removed that "fan of the tan" look.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

saint said:


> Please excuse my photoshop skills they are non-existant therefore I just coloured the hair! :? and removed that "fan of the tan" look.


Very lifelike :wink: Can yo do ginger :?:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Tried my best but am afraid the face was too far gone  [/list]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

saint said:


> Please excuse my photoshop skills they are non-existant therefore I just coloured the hair! :? and removed that "fan of the tan" look.


  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks guys  I think it quite suits me!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Your welcome - I personally thought it was an improvement.

Anyone fancy doing the same for me -


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)




----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I think I might need to wear long trousers......


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I thought you wore long shorts or is it short longs?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

short legs - vlastan seems to suffer from the same problem hence his boastings.


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

Hev

Its coming up to the 4 month anniversary since you decided to have a colour. I went radical today life's a bit pants at the moment, think my paperwork will be on the way soon, so I went from ginger to black

Sorry Obi

And I love it 

Sara


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Blonde is always good, but brunette seemes even trendier these days 

What did you go for in the end, and where are the pics?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Went for the 'brunette' option (although the odd 'rinse' works - NOT blue before you lot start :lol, happy at the moment.............. but hey, it's a girls prerogative to change her mind :wink:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> Went for the 'brunette' option (although the odd 'rinse' works - NOT blue before you lot start :lol, happy at the moment.............. but hey, it's a girls prerogative to change her mind :wink:
> 
> Hev x


Pics please


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

I'll get in befrore Wallsendmag posts the 'bunny' picture 

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?18

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> I'll get in befrore Wallsendmag posts the 'bunny' picture
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/page.php?18
> 
> Hev x


Damn nice 8)  I think we need a TT Babes thread on this forum :wink:

Whats the bunny pic? :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:lol:

Bunny pic ~ urmmmm, shall we say that I was wearing approriate roadster headgear at a ScoTTish meet  8)

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Where is that man then, must see that piccy ! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if Wallsend is open to bribes??? ................. I'll pay double what AidenL pays!!! :roll: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Hev said:


> Does anyone know if Wallsend is open to bribes??? ................. I'll pay double what AidenL pays!!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Does anyone know if Wallsend is open to bribes??? ................. I'll pay double what AidenL pays!!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Hev x


just off to the match ,just got in from work bids on the mobile please :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I just texted ya ! :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MMS from me!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> MMS from me!
> 
> Hev x


nice one Hev the picture of the ears is safe  
ps you look great in those boots :wink:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Drat, I'll pay you for the boots pic :twisted:  :lol:


----------

